# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Koi juga ahhh

## monscine

Kolam ane mau dikuras isinya nih, jadi numpang jualan ya...
Yg mau dijual kebanyakan kohaku maruyama umur nisai awal, ada juga beberapa sanke, showa sakai, omosako shiro, matsunosuke sanke, dsb. Total keseluruhan ikan yg mau dijual sekitar 90 ekoran. Harga variatif dari 500rb - 3jt rupiah.

Yg minat bisa hubungi saya di 0811-490808 dan kalo mau liat bisa janjian ketemu ya.

Salam,
Handy

Berikut beberapa foto ikan yg mau dijual dengan size dan jenis kelamin :




[/img]

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aLLdo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Gue usul... yg jaga stand ntar yg cakep ya... biar ikan cepet laku...


bisa2 jual koi buat bayarin yg jaga om   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dompie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

[quote=h_andria]


> Om posisinya di kota apa neh ?


thread ini .. udah 2 x lebaran[/quote:dx3h4rj1]

udah gede-gede kali ya ikannya sekarang... hahaha....

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kumonryu

ikan2 nya masih ada ne om??

----------


## py-v

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

